# CNC vadība / mehānika >  "Ķīniešu" fleksis - servomotors?

## abergs

Vēl tikai maketa stadīja. Šovasar varēšu izmēģināt reālos apstākļos.
Plusi:
1.Simpātiska attiecība jauda/gabarīti/pieejamība/cena.
2.Nav vajadzīgs barošanas bloks motoriem, tikai vadībai.
3.Atvieglotas prasības tīkla filtram - droseles funkciju veic statora tinumi.
4.Avārijas situācijās iztur lidz nostrādā standarta pusautomāti. Eksperimentējot nevienu tiristoru neesmu mainījs.
Mīnusi:
1.Kā širpotreba izstrādājumiem motoriem klibo mehanikas kvalitāte.
2.Lēnām padevēm vajag lielu palēninājumu.
Pielikumā sīkāks apraksts. Variantu ar vienu (induktīvo) sensoru domāju uzlikt biezumēveles padevei - tur vajag tikai virzienu un ātrumu.
Trīsfazu motors ar invertoru būtu reizes trīs dārgāk.Ar kvadratūro enkoderu pagaidām precizitāte ir +/- viens solis, bet par ilgu svārstās.
Ar laiku varbūt sanāks arī video.  :: 
Shēmās izmantoti optroni bez zerocross det. - ķēpa pārtaisīt grafiku.

----------


## Mosfet

Interesants projekts. Bet gribētos zināt kādi ir tehniskie dati Min un max apgriezinieni ,precizitāte, stabilizācijas laiks solim un soļa vērtība.
Esmu ekepermentējis ar šāda tipa motoriem . Ieteikums ir pārvērst no virknes ierosmes uz paralēlo (svēšierosmes) barojot ierosmes tinumu no atševīška  lidzsprieguma barošanas avota. Motoram izmainīsies  darba raksturlīkne un tā būs piemērotāka servo vadībai. Arī pašu motoru ir vērts vadīt nevis pēc fāžu impulsa( varbūt kļūddos jo shēma ne visai skaidra)bet ga pēc PWM vai  chopper.

----------


## abergs

1.Min apgriezieni - neesmu mērijis, kad uztaisīšu video apmēram varēs piemest,
2.Max apgriezieni - dotā variantā kā uz šiltītes rakstīts: 11000 apgr./min.
3.Kļūda un attiecīgi tiristoru ieslēgšanās faze tiek rēķināta katru pusperiodu,
4.Solis atbilst enkodera solim.
5.Paralela ierosme, PWM, chopper - ideja bija netaisīt katram motoram kilovattīgu barošanas bloku.
Shemas no PROTEUSa konvertēju caur .BMP formatu (citu veidu vēl jāpameklē) un lai iegūtu ciešamu
faila lielumu cieš kvalitāte.  ::  Ja interesē varu ielikt katru atsevišķi.

----------


## Mosfet

Nemaz nevajag kilovatīgu  barošanas bloku, bet gan 10-20w priekšs ierosmes. Ierosmes tinuma pretestība ap 1 omu strāva ap max 3-4A (cik resna stiple?). Rotoru tad baro no tikla caur taisngriezi un tas ir viss. Barošana no līdzstrāvas kaut arī pulsējošas visparīgi atvieglo motora dzīvi.
Diezgan daŗgu enkoderi esi izmantojis, bet vai ar optisko uz atstarošnas principa nebija viekāršāk?

----------


## abergs

Par enkoderu.
Manuprāt vislētākais variants putekļainos apstākļos. Nu negribas bezpārtraukti tīrīt optisko sensoru - klāt arī nav sevišķi ērti tikt!  :: 
Vēl bija ideja Halla devējus, bet arī sanāk diezgan sarežģīti un kā uzvedīsies blakus elektromotoram arī jautājums.

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt ja kādam ir vēlme, tad šeit būs programma enkoderu aprēķiniem un veidošanai.  ::

----------


## abergs

Beidzot video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnkHr8HhlXY
Vadība no MACH3 (step/dir). Vēl jāstrādā pie PID algoritma programmā.
Enkoders:

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tads palens izksatijas... :/

----------


## Epis

kāds tur ir motors lejā? tas fleksis vai ? vai tomēr kāds soļinieks. 

tā ķēde tur baigi kratās  ::  
kā tu to PID tur pietjūnēsi? ir kāds softs uzrakstīts kurā var redzēt enkoder noietos datus un salīdzināt viņus ar motora Step/dir komandas datiem ?

----------


## abergs

> tas fleksis vai ? vai tomēr kāds soļinieks.


 soļinieks...  ::   ::  
Šitāds:

----------


## Epis

Un kā ir ar to PIC čipa softu, ko viņš tur īsti darīs? kā notiks softa darbība, un kā uzstādīsi tos parametrus?

----------


## abergs

Izskatās apmēram notjūnēts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx9-u2ybx-c
Par pamatu izmantoju microchipa AN964.
Kp pēc Ziegler and Nichols, Ki un Kd ar mēģinājumu/kļūdu metodi  
Jāņem vērā divas nianses:
1.griezes moments atšķiras katrā virzienā - viegli koriģēt programmā,
2. pie šādiem ātrumiem nepietiek ventilācijas ar orģinālajām lāpsiņām - jāliek papildus pūtējs - kaut vai no kāda laptopa  ::

----------

